# in wall automated beer dispenser



## Aceinstaller (Mar 6, 2006)

I am tired of getting up off of the couch to go all of the way to the kitchen for a beer.  Bieng that my lazyboy is right next to the wall, I figured that I could install a dispenser like a pop machine and set a condensor and coil from a standard fridge set up to cool my beverages.

push a button and presto........... 

place your orders now!  because if I get it to work, i'll be in business! 

don't worry, I am hvac certified and do carry a universal freon card.  I'm not a rookie.


----------



## TxBuilder (Mar 7, 2006)

I brew beer and am starting on a keg fridge. Instead of putting the tap into the door you could easily just run the hoses out to a tap in the wall if you had a refrig on the other side. You got the ideas a brewin!


----------



## oldslowchevy (Mar 11, 2006)

i hate you guys .................................. why does everyone always steal my ideas after they think of them frist?


----------



## milehigh_woodcrafter (Apr 5, 2006)

TxBuilder said:
			
		

> I brew beer and am starting on a keg fridge. Instead of putting the tap into the door you could easily just run the hoses out to a tap in the wall if you had a refrig on the other side. You got the ideas a brewin!



bingo!

holy smokes!, I just had a brainstorm, home beer networking!  be right back, I have to get a patent.


----------



## broke (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't put your ideas on the web before the patent!  You'll be out of business before you get started when someone else steals them.


----------



## Aceinstaller (Apr 16, 2006)

I have so many ideas like this every day, that letting a few ideas out to ge some feedback is'nt such a bad thing.  

just testin the waters.

plus, even after patetents, an idea like this would be such a versitle product, that anyone trying to duplicate the idea, still won't use the specific design that i've developed.

and that always leaves you with the best design and marketer winning the game.  ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$) 

i'll post some pics if I ever have the time to assemble and patent my design.


----------

